# To all 2coolers



## calvinbr (Feb 17, 2009)

It came without ribbons, 
It came without tags, 
It came without packages, boxes, or bags. 
Christmas can't be bought from a store... 
Maybe Christmas means a little bit more. *
Dr.Seuss  
To all 2 coolers, 
Have a very Merry Christmas Eve and a Happy New Year. Please stay safe in all that you do. May god bless you, your family and Dr. Seuss too.

Calvinbr
Barbers Hill, Texas*


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and yours also.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you calvinbr and your family.
God Bless Us One and All


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you calvinbr and family. Have a Christ-filled Christmas!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Merry Christmas! CF?


----------

